# OK I am here



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

In Stone Harbor. Havent gotten out yet...so where are they and whats biting, what!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Try*

Try the bridges between Stone Harbor and North Wildwood. Try mackerel and clams. If not there got to the sea wall between Sea Isle City and Avalon.


----------

